# How To Pick A Medicare Advantage Plan



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

Tips on how to pick a Medicare Advantage Plan, full article here...http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2014/10/how-to-pick-a-medicare-advantage-plan/index.htm



> In the months leading up to the fall Medicare open enrollment season, your mailbox may be overflowing with sales brochures from Medicare Advantage plans. Our advice is to ignore them. There are better, unbiased ways to pick the right plan for you.
> 
> First and most important is to read the Annual Notice of Change. This is a notice your Advantage plan sends you in September. It will tell you if there are going to be any changes in your plan in the coming year. Sometimes you will find that your plan is no longer being offered.
> 
> ...


----------

